# Grafikprobleme mit neuer Hardware



## semper_86 (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich hoffe ich finde hier ein paar Anregungen bzw. Hilfe. 

Ich besitze einen neuen PC mit folgender Hardware:

Gigabyte Z490 Vision G
Intel i5 10600k
RTX 3060ti
32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX Schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 DualKit
Monitor ist ein Alienware 2720hf

Treiber habe ich denk ich alles installiert und ist auf dem neusten Stand. 

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe das Gefühl das ich keine richtigen Grafikeinstelllungen für die Spiele finde. Oftmals sind viele Details viel zu verschwommen oder viel zu pixelig. Es sieht aus, als wenn die Grafikeinstellungen auf LOW sind obwohl alles auf hoch steht.

z.B. MS Flight Simulator 2020
Die Wolken sehen sehr komisch aus und sind an den "dünnen" Stellen sehr pixelig. Ebenfalls die Lichter der Runway in der Nacht. Ich denke die Komponenten müssten mehr können bzw müsste alles ein wenig schärfer sein. Auflösunf auf 1920x1080. AA ist auf 8x, TAA aktiviert, Supersampling 8x8 etc....

Gleiches auch bei RDR 2. Alles aktiviert und auf Hoch und es sieht einfach verwaschen aus....Bilder im 2. Post

Was meint ihr?
Fehlen mir Treiber?
Habe ich eine grundlegende Einstellung vergessen oder überhaupt nicht eingestellt?
Tipps oder Tricks?
Habe ich falsche Hardwarekomponenten?

Anbei ein paar Bilder. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schonmal an alle für das Lesen und die Hilfe.

Grüße
Dom


----------



## semper_86 (3. Februar 2021)

Hier noch die Bilder von RDR 2


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2021)

Also, beim FS basiert halt vieles auf Fotodaten, die nicht immer hochauflösend sind, und die Daten werden auch stream-artig zum PC gesendet. Weil das trotzdem sehr viel Leistung frisst und man ja nicht nur mit 10km/h unterwegs ist, kann da nicht alles fotorealistisch aussehen. Bei RDR2 seh ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich das Problem, einige Dinge sind halt, weil es ein großes OpenWorld-Games ist, nicht perfekt per se, zB die Bodentexturen. 

Es kann aber auch sein, dass du einfach nur zu nah am Monitor sitzt und 27 Zoll wiederum recht groß für nur Full-HD ist. Bei 27 Zoll empfiehlt sich eher WQHD, und je näher man dann dransitzt, desto "unschöner" sieht Full-HD aus. 

Ich würde mal schauen, ob die "GeForce Experience" Deine Games beeinflusst - am besten stellt man die lieber mal ab, ansonsten könnte es sein, dass die etwas bei den Einstellungen "überstimmt". Und zumindest bei RDR2 könntest du bewusst auch eine höhere Auflösung einstellen und das Bild auf Full-HD runterbrechen lassen - das geht mit der Dynamic Super Resolution => https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/technologies/dsr/  das kann die Schärfe des Bildes verbessern, kostet aber Leistung, was Dein PC aber packen wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2021)

Ich würde sogar im Gegenteil auf das Spiel in GeForce Experience klicken und dort auf "Optimale Einstellungen" vornehmen drücken. Ich hatte das gerade erst gestern, dass ich in einem Spiel alles auf Anschlag gedreht hatte aber die Grafik dann total matschig war und teils richtig ausfranste (anstelle dass das Spiel nur langsamer lief). Habe dann einfach mal auf "Optimale Einstellungen" in GeForce Experience gestellt, er hat dann mehrere Option etwas runtergerschraubt und siehe da, das Bild war perfekt (und sah sogar viel besser aus als auf manuellem "ultra" auch wenn die Ausfransungen nicht gewesen wären.


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2021)

Ich weiß nicht was du erwartest?
Sieht alles so aus wie es sein sollte/könnte.
Besseres gibt es nur im echten Leben.
Ansonsten frag die Entwickler wieso sie immer noch keine Fotografik implementieren.

Man muss eben hier und da abstriche machen, auch im Jahr 2020/2021, sonst wäre der Großteil der Spiele für die meisten einfach nicht Spielbar.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Februar 2021)

Mal so eine Frage nebenbei. Wie viel FPS fährst du mit dem Setup in den beiden Spielen so ein ? Ich bin nämlich an einer RTX 3060 TI interessiert...


----------



## semper_86 (4. Februar 2021)

Danke schonmal an alle für die Hilfe und die Kommentare.

Dann bin ich ja erstmal ein wenig beruhigt, dass ihr das nicht so schlimm seht bzw. das alles wohl recht in Ordnung ist. 

Mit dem DSR habe ich das mal bei RDR 2 probiert und es ist echt noch ein wenig besser geworden. Das war ein super Tipp. 

Bei FS2020 werde ich dann nochmal ein wenig mit den Einstellungen spielen, um dort das passende zu finden. 

Wie weit sollte man denn so entfernt zum 27Zoll sitzen? So als Richtwert?


@GTAEXTREMFAN:

RDR2 zocke ich so mit den Einstellungen auf ~50FPS, MS2020 in großen Städten eher so ~30 FPS, aber je nach Einstellung geht da ja auch mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2021)

semper_86 schrieb:


> Wie weit sollte man denn so entfernt zum 27Zoll sitzen? So als Richtwert?


 Nen Richtwert gibt es nicht, aber ich sitze bei 27 Zoll WQHD (!) so weit weg, dass ich mit ausgestrecktem Arm nicht ganz zum Monitor komme. Hätte der Monitor Full-HD, würde ich vermutlich das Bild als etwas "gröber" empfinden.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. Februar 2021)

semper_86 schrieb:


> @GTAEXTREMFAN:
> 
> RDR2 zocke ich so mit den Einstellungen auf ~50FPS, MS2020 in großen Städten eher so ~30 FPS, aber je nach Einstellung geht da ja auch mehr.



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Wird wohl eine Entscheidung zwischen der 3060 TI und der 3070 bei mir. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich der Hardwaremarkt bald bereinigt.


----------

